# Myrmarachne & Bathippus



## orionmystery (Sep 12, 2011)

A male _Myrmarachne plataleoides_ ant-mimic jumping spider.

















A male Bathippus sp. jumping spider


----------



## tpe (Sep 12, 2011)

Fantastic.

Tim


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Phenomenal shots! Love the DOF you got... wonderful! Are you shooting these with that wonderful 65mm MP-E lens (that we jealous Nikon users wish we had!)???


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 12, 2011)

tpe said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Tim


 


cgipson1 said:


> Phenomenal shots! Love the DOF you got... wonderful! Are you shooting these with that wonderful 65mm MP-E lens (that we jealous Nikon users wish we had!)???



Thanks Tim, cgipson1. 

Yes..all with the MPE65 and twin flash!


----------

